# Update on Jazzabell.....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

She is still with us. She still is doing OK, no pain or obvious discomfort, however, last night I noticed something that made my heart sink. She rolled on her back so I could rub her belly, and I could really feel the tumor in her, right below her ribcage where her liver should be. I could not feel it last week. Right now, the only thing keeping her from getting really sick is the Pred, but it is just a matter of time before it cannot keep the symptoms cloaked. So, that is where we are right now. I am half expecting to wake and find her gone. So, we just go, one day at a time.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you for the update - I think of Jazzy often. You feel the tumor, but she is still enjoying the belly rubs. How much better to be the dog and live life in each happy moment.









Hang in there and keep enjoying each day she is with you, Richard.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

It sounds like under the circumstances,







you and Jazzy are handling the situation so well!!! 

And like Skye'sMom said, enjoy each day as it comes - doesn't get much better than that!!!








Hugs to both of you and I'll continue keeping you two in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am thinking about you and wishing the best for you and jazzy, richard. as you know, you and hannah are responsible for my being here. take good care, many blessings to you and your pack...k


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Wishing you and Jazzabell the best. Take good care. 








to you and














to Jazzabell and the rest of your pack


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Richard, this must be so hard for you. I know your dogs are your world, and how much you love them. You and Jazzabell are in my thoughts


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am thinking of you and Jazzabell, too.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

please give her a gentle hug for me


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hugs from our little pack to yours too.


----------

